# moving to butuan



## mcgann1956 (Jun 14, 2015)

Plan on moving to Butuan this summer. Anyone have any hints on what mistakes not to make. Thanks Pat


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcgann1956 said:


> Plan on moving to Butuan this summer. Anyone have any hints on what mistakes not to make. Thanks Pat


Dont fall in love...haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcgann1956 said:


> Plan on moving to Butuan this summer. Anyone have any hints on what mistakes not to make. Thanks Pat


Hi Pat,

This list of thing to do and not to do would stretch from here to the moon and back-several times.
Best thing is to just take it slow and careful. Watch for the endless scams and trust locals as much as your would trust a diamond back rattler to not strike. At least till you've been here for a year or two.

Read as much as you can here in this site as well as others to get a feel for what it is like.
Also, despite what others may say, avoid the very southern islands in the country.

I'm showing your location as out of California. Man, you're gonna have to get use to the heat here compared to that snow and sub-zero winter weather. Been there---done that!!



Jet Lag..


----------



## mcgann1956 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, I stick to the rob. mall


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Shopping makes a difference on the wallet*



mcgann1956 said:


> Thanks, I stick to the rob. mall


That's an expensive spot to shop for anything, you start shopping at markets and non chain grocery stores (you'll need cash in some spots) and you'll find some serious price differences not to mention the over taxing VAT charges and other taxes leveled on us in those large malls.

Earlier this year I threw caution to the wind and shopped at a large SM mall grocery (Robinsons the same), my bill was 9,000 pesos but add in the VAT taxes and other misc tax charges, my grand total was 12,000 pesos, I'll only shop there now for certain imported hard to find items such as BBQ sauce, Siracha, Beef steaks.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> That's an expensive spot to shop for anything, you start shopping at markets and non chain grocery stores (you'll need cash in some spots) and you'll find some serious price differences not to mention the over taxing VAT charges and other taxes leveled on us in those large malls.
> 
> Earlier this year I threw caution to the wind and shopped at a large SM mall grocery (Robinsons the same), my bill was 9,000 pesos but add in the VAT taxes and other misc tax charges, my grand total was 12,000 pesos, I'll only shop there now for certain imported hard to find items such as BBQ sauce, Siracha, Beef steaks.


Will second that thought. My Wife normally shops the local marketplace and only goes to the Chain Stores to get some things she can't get in the local marketplace.

Fred


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

I second that. I only shop in the big main stores when I need something that I can not get in the local market such as diapers. But when my wife goes she stocks up so that she does not have to go back for 2 weeks. 

My questions is if your wife is from Butuan? I have been up there a few times it's pretty decent, just listen to your wife about where to go and where not to go. Also let her handle pretty much all the transactions and you stay far away, I say this because if they see you then you will be automatically be charged the Kano tax and prices.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

cyberfx1024 said:


> let her handle pretty much all the transactions and you stay far away, I say this because if they see you then you will be automatically be charged the Kano tax and prices.


Fully agreed. Have seen it over & over. I stay in the background until she nails down the price of things.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Explore on your own*



cyberfx1024 said:


> I second that. I only shop in the big main stores when I need something that I can not get in the local market such as diapers. But when my wife goes she stocks up so that she does not have to go back for 2 weeks.
> 
> My questions is if your wife is from Butuan? I have been up there a few times it's pretty decent, just listen to your wife about where to go and where not to go. Also let her handle pretty much all the transactions and you stay far away, I say this because if they see you then you will be automatically be charged the Kano tax and prices.


Trouble with our wife and in-laws is they don't really explore, they have the same route like a horse I once rode on at the Millington Navy school, they start on one end and end up at the finish the handler told me to "Enjoy the ride", seen the handler 5 minutes later with bucking horse and screaming, I've got a green horse, same horse that I couldn't handle and he gave me the slowest horse in the ranch...

I found all the cheap spots to shop for groceries, found all the computer spots and lower priced hardware stores, neighbors and in-laws are clueless unless they're spending their hard earned cash, you won't find these spots unless you leave the wife at home, and explore on your own, bring no kids or family members, basically I took routes to other cities and area's within the city we don't ever seem to hit.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I say this because if they see you then you will be automatically be charged the Kano tax and prices.


Why you learn what the real prices are and expect them....if they won't sell then don't buy. They'll learn. There are some smart vendors that know a sale is a sale.

I remember one vendor wanted to charge me double....was fun having them watch me buy from the next one who charged the real price lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Vendor Products*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Why you learn what the real prices are and expect them....if they won't sell then don't buy. They'll learn. There are some smart vendors that know a sale is a sale.
> 
> I remember one vendor wanted to charge me double....was fun having them watch me buy from the next one who charged the real price lol


Many of these products the Vendors sell are sold dirt cheap at Chinese stores, you wouldn't believe how cheap the knifes and other gadgets are.


----------

